

On the world's most wonderful programming language - SETL - stralep
http://setl.org/

======
mkramlich
I propose a minimum standard for all programming languages:

 _show example code on the home page_

You will save the audience a lot of time, and be able to convey a lot about
your language in a much more concise way. Great for that first taste.

~~~
stralep
I agree... But it is not my web site :)

For example, the set-valued expression

    
    
         {1..n}
    

is the set of integers 1 through n, and

    
    
         {p in {2..n} | forall i in {2..p-1} | p mod i /= 0}
    

is the set of primes through n. (The first vertical bar here is best read as
such that, and the second as a pause.)

<http://setl.org/doc/setl.html#Overview>

~~~
gmartres
That made me think of Haskell, so to compare here is the equivalent(and of
course totally inefficient) Haskell version:

    
    
      [p| p <- [2..n], all (\i -> p `mod` i /= 0) [2..p-1]]

So, has this language more to offer than list comprehensions?

~~~
stralep
I believe, what Haskell is generating is list. What SETL is making, is set.

Could this syntax be used over any monad?

[edit] Of course, there are things like */[1..n] for finding factorial, but
that is fold in Haskell. It's neat for scripting, and for me, for circuit
complexity explorations.

------
stralep
Does anyone work on GNU SETL?

Does anyone here have source of GNU SETL?

I find it really interesting and useful, and for ages there has been no source
available or news...

------
fisadev
do you know Python? :)

~~~
stralep
Well... SETL influenced ABC, which influenced Python. [1][2]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABC_%28programming_language%29>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setl#History>

[edit] There's list comprehension in Python... Are there set operations?

[edit2] [2]

